# Solved: change M4A files to MP3 : load photos to sd card



## margs (Mar 17, 2002)

Problem #1: 
I have a problem now that I own an iMac. I want to load my 2 Gig SD card with a few photos (iphoto) to give my sister. No matter what I try to use I cannot get a plus sign when dropping photos onto the card which shows on my desktop. I have tried from the hard drive, from iphoto, a saved folder and using Finder. No such luck. I formatted the card on my Canon SX 10 IS. I took one photo so show me where they are stored in the card and tried to put them with it. Still no go.
Problem #2:
I want to help my sister who has the same computer as me, an iMac, to load her 2 Gig SD card with music from itunes. She can load music (itunes) but needs to convert from M4A extension to MP3 . She can load music as M4As but her car won't read it in that format. It needs MP3s.

Any advice on these matters would stop my grey hair from going white and would be much appreciated.
With thanks.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

1) What format is the SD card formatted too? 

2) In Preferences of iTunes, under Import Section, set to MP3. Now back in main iTunes window, select song(s), right click and choose Convert to MP3

What version OS X are you using also?


----------



## margs (Mar 17, 2002)

change M4A files to MP3: QUESTION #1 SOLVED

QUESTION #2

First of all let me thank you Headrush for your response to my questions. After checking on line and with Apple repair stores we were never given such an easy fix. My sister is off and running now. 

My problem still exists. I asked my sister if she could drop and drag a photo from iPhoto onto her SD card and she can. I still cannot. I only use it to upload my photos to iPhoto. My Canon SX 10 IS camera formatted my 2 gig card and my sister's card was straight from the store. I presume there is an answer here but still need to know it. I'm sure you do. Our computers are OS X 10.6.4 Snow Leopard. My wish is to take my SD card to her computer and load it with the photos I have put on it from mine. 
If you need any more info that I have missed giving please let me know.
Thank you again.


----------



## margs (Mar 17, 2002)

Headrush I am very very embarrassed to fine the card I was trying to load was in the locked position. I slid the slider to unlock the card and it worked. 
I do thank you for your wonderful help and apologize for any extra time you may have spent trying to solve this problem of mine.
I thought you could not format a card that was locked so never gave it another thought. 
Problem solved with apologies.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

margs said:


> Headrush I am very very embarrassed to fine the card I was trying to load was in the locked position. I slid the slider to unlock the card and it worked.
> I do thank you for your wonderful help and apologize for any extra time you may have spent trying to solve this problem of mine.
> I thought you could not format a card that was locked so never gave it another thought.
> Problem solved with apologies.


LOL.

Normally you start with the simplest things and for whatever reason I never asked this time but I did think about it.
(Maybe it's because sometimes people get insulted when you ask about the obvious  )

Glad you got it working and no need to apologize.


----------



## margs (Mar 17, 2002)

I am pleased that you still can laugh. I know how easy it is to overlook or 'assume' that something is done. 
I do hope in the future if you are helping me you can ask or tell me the simplest things and I won't be offended. 
I am so grateful that you guys are available.


----------

